# Hanf vergessen



## ulli1958m (3. November 2017)

Habe vor gut 14 Tagen Hanf in einer Thermoskanne mit kochend heißen Wasser gegeben.
Thermoskanne wurde bislang noch nicht wieder geöffnet

Kann ich den Hanf und das Wasser zum Futteranrühren noch nutzen? |kopfkrat

Wird wohl mächtig stinken das Zeug.....aber wenn`s Fisch bringt/anzieht |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Hanf wird recht schnell schlecht und verdirbt. Nach spätestens 3 Tagen warmer Lagerung ist er hinüber, im Kühlschrank ca. eine Woche.

Ist nicht wie bei Weizen und Mais, leider. Du kannst es probieren, ich habe es 2x versucht und schöne Schneidertage erlebt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Liegt das am höheren Fettgehalt??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Liegt das am höheren Fettgehalt??



Ich würde sagen ja. Er wird ja ranzig. Sagt man bei Fetten auch so? Riecht wirklich nicht mehr angenehm. Weizen und Mais haben ja schon einen eigenen Geruch, aber der Hanf geht in der Tendenz Richtung gammelig. Der kleine Spross, der aus dem Hanf quillt, wird auch gräulich bis dunkel. 

Viele Angler frieren ihren Hanf dann ein, wenn nach dem Angeln genügend über ist/war. Ist ja auch nicht so günstig, die lustig machende Saat.


----------



## Franky (3. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Uiiii - das ist mir auch mal passiert... Angeln fiel wegen Is-Nich aus und ich hab meinen Hanf vergessen. Nach ner Woche rief dann eine Plempe "Hallo" aus der Ecke....


----------



## Vanner (3. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Denke das der noch gut ist. Ist ja wie eingeweckt, dadurch das die Kanne zwischendurch nicht geöffnet wurde. Versuche es einfach, wenn er schlecht sein sollte dann riecht man es ja.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

und mach ein Video wenn Du reinriechst ;-))


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Schenk dir doch mal einen ein und probier


----------



## thanatos (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

ob was gut oder schlecht riecht entscheidet letztendlich der Fisch also probieren 
 mein bestes Teigrezept habe ich auch durch Zufall entdeckt ,
 ( war damals Standardköder weil´s keine Maden zu kaufen gab ) hatte meinen Teig zu Hause liegen gelassen aber schon alles ausgepackt also Würmer buddeln aber da lag noch ein Stückchen Silberpapier mit einem Rest Teig neben meinem Platz schon etwas schimmlig und quicke sauer na erst mal probiert und es hat gefunzt ab da war mein Teigrezept 
 Mehl,Zucker mit Sternanistee angerührt und in einer Dose warm gestellt - nach ein paar Tagen haben die Augen beim öffnen getränt aber die Plötzen waren richtig geil drauf #6


----------



## Bener (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Hanf aufm Herd vergessen ist auch gaaanz übel! Komplette Bude vollgeräuchert!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



Bener schrieb:


> Hanf aufm Herd vergessen ist auch gaaanz übel! Komplette Bude vollgeräuchert!#q


Hab ich auch schon gehört die Sache mit Hanf und Rauch und so..


----------



## Bener (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gehört die Sache mit Hanf und Rauch und so..


Ja, neee.... Also die Körner!

(Verdammt, aus der Nummer komm ich nicht heile raus...  #q )


----------



## Kochtopf (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



Bener schrieb:


> Hanf aufm Herd vergessen ist auch gaaanz übel! Komplette Bude vollgeräuchert!#q



Aber dafür gute Laune bei der Belegschaft


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

;-)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Minimax (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

In dem Zusammenhang mal ne ganz doofe hypothetische Frage: Anenommen, ich will mit nem ANgelrucksack als Handgepäck verreisen, in dem ich des öfteren hanfhaltiges Futter trasportierte und auch damit vollschmadderte. Kanns Da zu dummen Fragen (oder vollständigen Körperhöhlenuntersuchungen) kommen, weil Hundis oder irgendwelche Riechapparate anschlagen?


----------



## Kochtopf (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Glaube nicht, da Hanfsaat und die pflanzen Geruchsmäßig nicht wirklich was gemeinsam haben.
Hab ich gehört.


----------



## ulli1958m (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Gestern _*ohne*_ den "alten" Hanf auf der 50m Bahn gefeedert, nachdem ich meine Nase in die Thermoskanne gesteckt hatte......puh roch aber nicht schlecht....gut das ich sicher an der Böschung stand. :q

Feedern lief schleppend... nur 2 größere Rotaugen um die 30cm.
Ok dachte ich....schmeiß die hälfte vom Hanf mal an den Rand der Steinpackung und schau was die Grundeln damit machen. |kopfkrat
Wo sonst zig Grundeln sind, wenn man Futter rein wirft, war nicht mal eine zusehen #d

....Auch an der Feeder ging nix mehr....da schieb ich es mal auf`s Wetter , denn alle anderen Angler in der Nähe haben auch nichts mehr gefangen :m

Also vom Geruch würde ich sagen....länger wie eine Woche sollte der Hanf nicht in der Kanne lagern


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Gestern _*ohne*_ den "alten" Hanf auf der 50m Bahn gefeedert, nachdem ich meine Nase in die Thermoskanne gesteckt hatte......puh roch aber nicht schlecht....gut das ich sicher an der Böschung stand. :q
> 
> Feedern lief schleppend... nur 2 größere Rotaugen um die 30cm.
> Ok dachte ich....schmeiß die hälfte vom Hanf mal an den Rand der Steinpackung und schau was die Grundeln damit machen. |kopfkrat
> ...



Wie ich schrieb, Hanf hat eine Haltbarkeit von einer Woche, danach ist er Futsch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Und, Video gemacht beim reinschnuppern?
;-))))


----------



## ulli1958m (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, Video gemacht beim reinschnuppern?
> ;-))))


*ne...wäre ja eh voll verwackelt gewesen :m
*
So im nachhinein betrachtet, hätte ich das Zeug doch testen soll. |kopfkrat 
Bisse hatte ich sowieso nicht mehr.....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Da hab ich andere  Erfahrungen gemacht!

Mein Futterlabor war fest im Auto installiert und Hanf war da natürlich immer in den verschiedensten Varianten im Sortiment.
Genauso wie meine diversen anderen Partike luftdicht und bruchsicher verpackt.
Ist öfter mal vorgekommen, daß ich die vorbereitete Menge nicht verbraucht habe und der Hanf dann mal zwei oder drei Wochen alt wurde.

OK, über den Geruch brauchen wir jetzt nicht reden...|supergri
Aber in der Hinsicht war ich schon immer völlig schmerzfrei (auch bei den berüchtigten Wallerkalamari...) und angeruchs meines Karpfen-Partikelmixes war eh schon alles wurscht...|rolleyes

Also ist auch der gammlige Hanf immer wieder mal ins Futter gewandert.
Hab aber keine eindeutig negative Erfahrungen machen können.
Deswegen geschneidert hab ich jedenfalls garantiert nicht, das wäre mir aufgefallen...

Positive Auswirkungen konnte ich jedoch , im Gegensatz zu anderen "Substanzen" (z.B. Uraltmais vs. frischen) auch nicht festellen.


Das mag aber auch von der Dosierung abhängig sein:
Viel hatte ich nie im Futter.

Ein (zu)hoher Anteil frischen Hanfs, hat sich dagegen öfters eindeutig negativ bemerkbar gemacht:
Da hatte ich zwar dann Party auf dem Futterplatz aber kaum Bisse.
:mDie haben sich die Hanfkörnchen rausgepickt, aber alles andere erst mal völlig verweigert...

Mein Fazit war:
Er schadet nicht, bringt aber auch keinen extra Nutzen.
Abgeschreckt hat er die Fisch jedoch nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Hanf mahlen zum ins Futter oder Köder mischen??? Dann ist nix mit rauspicken - oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf (6. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*

Klar geht das, aber wird dann auch schneller ranzig


----------



## thanatos (7. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, da Hanfsaat und die pflanzen Geruchsmäßig nicht wirklich was gemeinsam haben.
> Hab ich gehört.



hab ich vor einigen Jahren gelesen - auf den Malediven wurde ein Rucksacktourist eingebuchtet wegen 4 Hanfkörnern die er in Indien geschenkt bekommen hat


----------



## DrDosenbier (7. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hanf mahlen zum ins Futter oder Köder mischen??? Dann ist nix mit rauspicken - oder geht das nicht?



Dafür nehm ich gerösteten Hanf. Hält ewig und hat auf Rotaugen eine Top -Lockwirkung. 

 Gruß

 Dose


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Hanf vergessen*



thanatos schrieb:


> hab ich vor einigen Jahren gelesen - auf den Malediven wurde ein Rucksacktourist eingebuchtet wegen 4 Hanfkörnern die er in Indien geschenkt bekommen hat



Ob die durch einen Hund gefunden wurden sei mal dahin gestellt, aber klar ist es grundsätzlich besser ohne Hanfsaat erwischt zu werden. Fast immer und fast überall


----------

